# Asus/Atheros issues



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

just bought a desktop with an Asus motherboard and an Atheros L1 Gigabit ethernet card and i'm getting a limited or no connectivity error when trying to connect o the internet

i've seen a bunch of other threads here with other problems with a similar set-up but none of the suggestions there have helped
running with WINXP SP2 - have gone through every driver i could find, changed cords, changed modems, took down firewalls, with router, without router, changed ports, went through chipset drivers and nothing seems to work

the best luck i've had was with a router - i am not getting the limited connectivity error anymore but the internet still isn't working properly

i have an old laptop that still works fine with the connection but the new system doesn't work... any suggestions??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go to Start>run type in cmd hit enter Right click on the cmd window click on select all from the drop down list Hit enter> 
Then copy and paste the results in your next post.(if you name or any sensitive data are shown replace them with X's)


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

what am i supposed to do in the cmd window?
i think you missed a prompt in there as just right clicking and selecting all gives me nothing

thanks for the reply


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

he probably wants you to type ipconfig /all into the cmd window and hit enter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go to Start>run type in cmd hit enter, *at the C prompt Type ipconfig /all *Right click on the cmd window click on select all from the drop down list Hit enter>
Then copy and paste the results in your next post.(if you name or any sensitive data are shown replace them with X's)

Sorry about that I was thinking faster than I was typing.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, here's what i'm getting

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-9cf4315d97
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-B6-62-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 168.126.63.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 03, 2008 3:11:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 03, 2008 4:11:14 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\user>



thank you again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open Network Connections, click Start, click Control Panel, click Network and Internet Connections, and then click Network Connections.

Right-click the Local Area connection, and then click Properties. 
On the General tab click Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), and then click Properties. 
Make sure Obtain an IP address automatically is selected, as well as Obtain DNS Server Address, then click OK. 

Check these and let me know.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

both are set to detect automatically


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
make sure your DNS IP address is 192.168.10.1...
Try this and let us know...


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

checked DNS IP and changed it with still no luck 

is there any kind of diagnostic report or something i can try to pull up to help locate where the issue is??


appreciate the help


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm.... tried to update the drivers again and still having no luck, any other suggestions??


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Open explorer tools, internet options, connections, insert check never dial internet connecton.. drop down lan settings open set auto detect settings, reboot pc.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

i have a feeling this is a fairly major issue.... guess it's time to take it back to the store 
*sigh


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Run ISP connection test

http://us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

the speedometer test?
it said 500 KbPS DSL which is what i'm on... that's from my laptop as i can't get there through my desktop


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Try ping your nw.. post results

Go to your dos prompt/ type in your IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100 

C:\ping 192.168.10.100


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

a bit odd... it auto configed to a different IP but here's what i got pinging it

icrosoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-9cf4315d97
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-B6-62-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.67
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 169.254.99.67

Pinging 169.254.99.67 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.99.67:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems your pc nic is working, now go to dos prompt type in..

ping www.earthlink.com 

post results.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

i get nothing

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-9cf4315d97
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-B6-62-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.67
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 169.254.99.67

Pinging 169.254.99.67 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.99.67:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.earthlink.com
Ping request could not find host www.earthlink.com. Please check the name and tr
y again.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>


did i do that right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This still doesn't look right to me,
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.67
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

1 possible issue there should not be :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Should be 1 - 2 LAC's 

If the PC's ethernet cards are 1 only it should show 
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 1:

I'd suggest deleting the rest except. LAC 1 reboot PC..
open properties run diagnose, that should reset the LAC card.

Then check the IP address it assigns and run the ping test .... post results.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

> This still doesn't look right to me,
> Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.67
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100


not 100% sure why the change but it wasn't like that before... 

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 168.126.63.1

those were the old settings that were there, not sure if one of the numbers needs a change or what



> 1 possible issue there should not be :
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
> Should be 1 - 2 LAC's
> ...


there has only ever been one LAC open although it is named LAC4
i've tried running the repair and it says that the IP cannot be reset and the operation cannot be completed

the ping test is the exact same as the previous i have posted


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Try this 

ping www.earthlink.com /t

let it run 10-15 minutes, post results.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-9cf4315d97
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-B6-62-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.67
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 169.254.99.67

Pinging 169.254.99.67 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.99.67: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.99.67:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.earthlink.com /t
Ping request could not find host www.earthlink.com. Please check the name and tr
y again.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>


assuming i did that right i get the same error


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Lets reconfig your NIC

Dos prompt type in ipconfig /renew

Now run ping test post results.

Pinging www.earthlink.net [207.217.125.165] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246

After this ping cycle's done press F3 add /t end of C:Users\>ping www.earthlink.net

Let ping /t test run about 30 minutes " take note bytes=32 time=XXms .. Time=ms should not very over 2-3 ms difference"!


C:\Users\>ping www.earthlink.com /t

Pinging www.earthlink.net [207.217.125.165] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=246
Reply from 207.217.125.165: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=246


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 1 : unable to c
ontact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>


----------



## mumbojumbo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello, you obviously have no connectivity at all. 169.254.99.67 is Microsoft backup addressing, given when DHCP can't obtain address form DHCP server. It will not help you in any way.
I advice to put in the PC any other LAN card (cheapest Realtek, or any other for 5$ will do). If it will work, disable integrated LAN and feel happy. This will save you days of experiments. 
Of cause, you can try to update MB BIOS to latest and try different drivers (Attansic as well, as it's aquired by Atheros, and after old brand cards worked OK...). But easiest way is to replace a card actually. 
You can check if it's a case looking on status window of LAN connection: you"ll see sent bits, but 0 received bits.
I thing it's a bug in a driver, which probably will be resolved in future. As a result it works with some switches or routers (I have seen one, which worked with D-Link WLAN router, but didn't with any other network device with any driver. Took 3 days of investigation by technicians without solution. Offul!). So, never buy MBs with this NICs...
If you find a working BIOS/driver combination, or any other solution -- post it there!
Wish you luck,
EP


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello, I have another suggestion. Click Control Panel -> Network Setup Wizard. Select "This computer connects to the Internet through a residential gateway or through another computer on my network", file and printer sharing is up to you, and then finish. This will set the system up to automatically run through the NIC.


----------



## esoitl (Jun 30, 2008)

mumbojumbo said:


> Hello, you obviously have no connectivity at all. 169.254.99.67 is Microsoft backup addressing, given when DHCP can't obtain address form DHCP server. It will not help you in any way.
> I advice to put in the PC any other LAN card (cheapest Realtek, or any other for 5$ will do). If it will work, disable integrated LAN and feel happy. This will save you days of experiments.
> Of cause, you can try to update MB BIOS to latest and try different drivers (Attansic as well, as it's aquired by Atheros, and after old brand cards worked OK...). But easiest way is to replace a card actually.
> You can check if it's a case looking on status window of LAN connection: you"ll see sent bits, but 0 received bits.
> ...


HAHA I was on vacation for the past month so I haven't been around to try and fix this but now that I'm back, I put a new LAN card in and guess what.... still the same
The odd thing is I checked the status but I'm getting both recieved and sent, anyone know what this might mean?

I checked everything now and BIOS, chipset drivers, LAN drivers and everything else is up to date. Like I said before I tried every combination of ports, routers, and modems I had and the same thing happens on BOTH LAN cards... this is unbelievable that a company would sell such a crappy set-up....


----------

